# My iPad Review~ A Pro Photographer's View



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My take on the iPad just went up on my blog today. I have been a commercial photographer for over twenty years and gone through many portfolio formats. I think this has a ton of promotional potential. I am also working on a cover review post for later this month.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The link doesn't work.  I'm trying to find it on your blog, but haven't.  You are a fantastic photographer!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I fixed them all now. This forum has a weird way of formatting links. I wish there was a button to auto link to a word.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"My take" link still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this one:
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/6/8/the-ipad-according-to-pie.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick, your link code was (spaces before brackets mine):
[ URL=http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/6/8/the-ipad-according-to-pie.html[ /URL]My take[ /URL]

It should have been

[ URL=http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/6/8/the-ipad-according-to-pie.html]My take[ /URL]

My take

Betsy


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Your photos are just absolutely beautiful.  The kids ones always make me smile.   Fabulous work!  I wish I could set up shots like that!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, I finally figured it out!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Madeline said:


> Your photos are just absolutely beautiful. The kids ones always make me smile. Fabulous work! I wish I could set up shots like that!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

pie, I really love your photography. I won't go off topic here, because I do LOVE photography, but I sure wish I have the money to get an slr and start snapping away and produce pictures of humans like you (they normally turn out real sad if I take the pictures).

+++ for your photography!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I really love your stuff. =) Great work.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Great review... Let us know how the promotional uses work out for you!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Lara!

I visited your portfolio site several months ago. Beautiful pics and set-up! One of the things some of the other pros were complaining about was no way to lock your email app button, so a client couldn't accidently look at all your contacts. Unless iOS4 has a work-around to it the only other possibility was to have 2 iPads, one for yourself, and one just for your clients with the email app not activated.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick--

I was very interested in reading your take on using the iPad as a portfolio; as using it as a portfolio for my quilts was one of the reasons I got it.  Like your setup...keep us posted if you find a good app.

I'm not worried too much about a client checkiing out my contact list, as I don't intend to actually LEAVE it in a client's hand (in my case).  And I don't use the iPad for my business email....

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been waiting for you to post this! I can't wait to check out your ideas!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


----------

